

Show HN: Follow Hackers. Chrome extension to follow your favorite HN users - DanielN

Download: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hapackcnjagkljgfjlgonohbabnfgopc<p>Source: https://github.com/ImFatYoureFat/follow_hackers<p>I built this extension this past weekend.  It uses Javascript (obviously), python (Flask) and Redis.  I would love to hear any comments or suggestions.Thanks.
======
mikejarema
Save yourself a copy'n'paste:

Download:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hapackcnjagkljgfjl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hapackcnjagkljgfjlgonohbabnfgopc)

Source: <https://github.com/ImFatYoureFat/follow_hackers>

------
adrianwaj
Biggest problem with Chrome plugins for HN is they clash with existing ones
(from my experience) eg <http://hckrnews.com/about.html>

------
tectonic
Nice extension!

This is completely off topic, but Chrome store URLs are just horrible.
hapackcnjagkljgfjlgonohbabnfgopc?

------
adrianwaj
Seen this? <http://hackerfollow.com/>

~~~
DanielN
interesting implementation. I really liked the idea of just building a restful
interface that people could plug into however they wanted to.

~~~
adrianwaj
the best way to scrape HN would be for each user to submit an item's HTML or
its cache of it when idle and when called upon. It could do a pre-check of the
item, the time, size, # comments then do the whole page if called upon. You
could keep a tally of who's submitting what. The system could go open-source
as I'm sure other sites could use it. Perhaps the plugin just digs into a
brower's cache at set periods of time. There might be copyright issues.

